# Store-Bought Incubator or Homemade



## Dylanruenz (Aug 7, 2015)

My 15" Sulcata will be laying eggs within the next month, and I am looking to get prepared! I have been doing some research and came across Zoo Med and Exo Terra incubators that have had many different opinions. I have also heard homemade incubators "rarely" work.

Would you prefer store bought or homemade? Or what has been successful for you?

I will probably try a homemade incubator to start with, and this is what I will put together:
http://www.turtlestation.com/diy-homemade-incubator.html

Will it work? If not, what homemade incubators work? I plan on purchasing a store bought once I learn a bit more and get some experience.

In the future, what is the best incubator for $175 or less?

Thank you all for helping answer my questions, I have already learned a TON!


----------



## Carol S (Aug 7, 2015)

I use the Hovabator incubator (WITHOUT FAN) and have had good luck with them. I hatched out 29 Russian hatchlings this year. I bought my incubators from LLLreptile.com.


----------



## wellington (Aug 7, 2015)

i just ordered the one linked below. Another member uses it for her Pancakes and recommended it. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007571D2K/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------

